# Diablo JDK



## tbyte (May 31, 2010)

I saw that Diablo JDK is not updated for a while. It's still 1.6 update 7 and officaial java update is 20 ! Does anybody know if it will have new updates at all or we should switch back to sun's JDK ?

Regards


----------



## aragon (May 31, 2010)

FWIW, you're [thread=13805]not alone[/thread].

I'm primarily after the NPAPI plugin.


----------

